# triaxial scull emergency.



## mrstubbs (Nov 13, 2011)

New to this board. 

The reason I am here is my father in law purchased two of these triaxial scull kits and was in the process of puting them togather when he fell very ill. I am trying to figure these kits out so I can put them togather so he can see them work before he passes. I am having problems finding some of the parts because his work bench was the coffee table and I am afraid some of the parts have ben misplaced or possibly the parts I am looking for do not come with the kit. 

I went on the web site and there seems to be no instruction section.

What I am looking for is the main shaft that the scull sits on. It looks to be a piece of 1/4-20 all thread with a spring mounted on it and below some bearings with two linkages. 

Is this something that Needs to be bought seperatly or is it lost in the house somewhere?

Also any help with the programing of the board would be helpfull as this seems to be the most difficult part of the build.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Ken.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum mrstubbs. I moved your plea for help here where it's more likely to receive the attention it needs.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

If these were kits from Triaxial Skull Labs, best way to get going is to send an inquiry on the webpage. Send along any contact information you have for your fatherinlaw, that way we can figure out what kits you have and get you a proper building tutorial ASAP. When a kit is purchased online, the tutorial is emailed as a Pdf file.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

And they are very helpful too!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok, got the info and found the original orders. One order was for two Lindberg skulls and one was for a single TSL Twisty version 2.0 kit. So you would only have the mechanical parts to complete one skull unless additional parts were obtained elsewhere as some people have followed the build tutorial over at my Blog on GOE. 

A build tutorial is on it's way to your email address.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Awesome Homey. Way to go!!


----------



## mrstubbs (Nov 13, 2011)

I got the instructions and have found most of the parts. Then only thing that could not be found are the linkage and washer bearings that sit under the spring. I have searched mcmaster and carr and servo city but they do not seem to have anything like what I see in the picture in the instructions. Are they parts you can buy or did they get manufactured for the skull kits?


----------



## mrstubbs (Nov 13, 2011)

By the way thank you for all the help!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Several of the parts in the kit are custom manufactured, that's why you are having trouble finding them. More kits will be available soon.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I really like Homey's design. Huge range of motion.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks EvilBob!

Now that I'm getting old and my range of motion is getting limited...just need to figuring out how to grow some new parts.....


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Print them on a 3D organic printer - this will be happening VERY soon! They have done it already but still having a little trouble with blood supply to new organs.

I can see a future where when someone needs a new kidney, kneecap, hip or whatever that stem cells are cultured then triggered into the correct cell type and then printed into a replacement part.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Ut oh!!! Better get rid of all those cadavers I've been saving up in the big freezer.

Easy as jiffypop popcorn, grow your own body parts as needed!

Now I'll have to come up with a better excuse for my son to do more work....hahaha


----------

